# Interesting Twist on a Famous kit



## MIflyer (Dec 17, 2022)

The attached box top art, which I think almost everyone will recognize as being from the venerable 1/64 Revell B-25 kit that is now available from Atlantis Models, has an interesting history.

The artist that painted that artwork was an immigrant from Hungary, where he had flown FW-190's in WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

